# Just like Work



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

*I thought this only happened to me at work!*


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You need to change you saying to, Feed Me Daily and Watch Me Chit! Nice pic.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

better you then me ha ha


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

You know that shirt is ruin.


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

thats how I feel working for the city


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL....Green coming your way for that picture.

Hope everything came out ok


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

dont squezze me either


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

cookie said:


> dont squezze me either


Got a g rated caption for this one...bwaaahahahaha


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

That might be a little worse.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just like work hu, you must be a plumber like me


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

yea had to try and convence circlehook the same thing happen on the grey gator floor


----------



## MENOSQUEEZYHARDHEADZ (Oct 28, 2005)

*That's how I got my handle*

Me No Squeezy Hard Hard Headz


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

....and I thought that I was the only one that happened to.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

you got sharted on


----------

